

Ask HN: Why does this YouTube video title has different style? - klzns

I was watching this video:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;QrGrOK8oZG8<p>When I noticed the title was completely different from the Youtube&#x27;s default title. It had it own style:<p>&quot;font-family: Georgia, serif; color: #e6d140; font-variant: small-caps; transform: skew(-5deg, 0deg); text-shadow: 1px 1px #000, 1px 1px 0.1px #000; filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.DropShadow(Color=000000, OffX=1, OffY=1);&quot;<p>Why is that? How can I do that to my videos? Is that a new feature?
======
klzns
Screenshot: [https://imgur.com/bOHICXY](https://imgur.com/bOHICXY)

------
thejew
It's the same style as the title sequence. it's probably a special youtube
thing like what they did with Psy's video. I can guarantee that youtube
escapes HTML and you can't do that yourself.

------
tehwebguy
It must have something to do with a deal that Adult Swim / Cartoon Network's
parent company has with YouTube

